# Buying Fish & Corals Online - Any Good Experiences?



## MK-reef (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to saltwater tanks, actually I never had any fish tanks but I want to get involved and have an inkling to get a nice coral setup. Maybe 100 gallon tank or so. I am concerned about buying live supplies online. There are many sites offering live fish for sale and they all seem to have pretty negative reviews either in the BBB or other posts online. Many also have great reviews and I know it is hard to satisfy everyone and even the best business people can get bad reviews occasionally. So can anyone tell me of a great place with good pricing that I should start buying from.

I am a total novice, only I really like the looks of some tanks I have seen on the web and on Youtube.

Thanks for your insight.

Michael


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Aquabid.com is a very good site for buying fish online. There's some very good looking fish on there. Not sure if they have corals though.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I've never heard any stories about Live Aquaria where they didn't give a full refund if things went wrong. (And with them, it's only when the delivery service messes up.)

Welcome to Fish Forums, look around, and read and research until you can't find any new materials.

Have fun! :fun:


----------



## MK-reef (Nov 5, 2011)

*I will try them both....*

Thanks, that was quick replies. Glad this forum is here, thanks. I'll let you know how it goes. I read some great posts for beginners, useful info.

Thanks again


----------



## RollerDJ (Aug 17, 2011)

I've heard nothing but good things live aquaria. I plan on ordering a good chunk of my SW fish when I get started from them since there are no good LFS with SW fish.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Aquabid doesn't really have a nice saltwater section as they do freshwater sadly.

Glad that you decided to use Live Aquaria, I have also reported good things from them


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

lmb said:


> Aquabid doesn't really have a nice saltwater section as they do freshwater sadly.


The saltwater section on Aquabid is fine. The problem is that people aren't breeding saltwater fishes so they don't have a lot of participation. Two different problems. Anyway, I suspect over the next decade or two you will see more captive bred marine fish that will appear in places like Aquabid since the techniques for breeding marine fish are improving all the time.


----------

